
Show HN: BRTTR – Barter goods and services - ssdesign
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/brttr/id1042103854?mt=8
======
ssdesign
Would like to get feedback on this concept of Barter application. I have put
it up on the app store so that you can download and play with it. I am are
very much interested in hearing what you think of barter as an alternative to
buy/sell options we currently use. This is an experimental app, if people like
it, I would like to understand what worked and what did not work and how I can
improve it :)

Thanks for taking time to review it.

